# Oldham Athletic football club, boundary park 06/08



## bungle666 (Jun 11, 2008)

WELL, what can i say, another GREAT lead off peanuts member on northwestexploration)!! he told me about the impending demolition of the lookers stand a while back, so i decided to put the site under obs, after a little recce on monday afternoon, it was decided to hit it on tuesday night :thumb: 

the access was suprisingly easy, and with NO effort we were walking around the lookers (new start mortgages) stand on boundary park 

anyhow, PICS!!!

through the entry point and up the stairs into the stand






chaddy end





main stand





rochdale road end





the lookers, note the missing seats!! if you were a season ticket holder in the stand you could buy your seat as a momento!!





lookers and rochdale road end





lookers paddock, and an executive suite...





chaddy end from the lookers paddock





after these shots we decided to see what was open in the belly of the beast!! and we found a pie shop!! (but sadly no pies  )





and some signage










and finally an external "team shot" :thumb: 





B..


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah The Latics. Ha! Great to see that. I used to live about three minutes walk from the ground. One time me and a friend took a neighbours dog for a walk, on the pitch! LOL! We got chased out by someone or other. I wouldn't be surprised if access had changed from then to now  I only ever went there once to watch a match, with my Grandad, I'm not really a football person.

JD


----------



## Beermonster (Jun 11, 2008)

According to the club security's being stepped up after thefts of cabling from the main stand area.


----------



## Dr.Black (Jun 11, 2008)

I love the irony of the sponsorship - 'Detect All Fire & Security Systems'. Clearly it did no good towards keeping you out. 

Is that what they mean by stepping up secuirty?


----------



## bungle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Beermonster said:


> According to the club security's being stepped up after thefts of cabling from the main stand area.




Well, we didnt see ANY sort of security!!!

B..


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice one, guys. Although the text at half one in the morning wasn't really necessary was it? 

TnM


----------

